# ISO Anthem Prefix list - Ohio



## stephanie7480 (Aug 24, 2011)

I've searched and searched. I can't find it.

Can anyone refer me to a legit 2011 list and any link that might direct me to a 2012 list when it comes out. Also any info on how to obtain a list of prefixes that will no longer be valid after 2011 would be awesome. 

Thank you,
Stephanie W, CPC


----------

